# Coconut shells



## AquaNekoMobile

Is it a good idea to have coconut shells under the water? I saw some at a Petsmart and they look pretty cool. Yah I'm sure you'll have to silicone them down or they'll float.

My understanding of them is that they are ph neutral but I could be wrong but I'm only assuming that from the coconut husk eco peat moss substitute I use for my worm bins.


----------



## pat3612

Coconut shells are fine Ive never had them change ph whatsoever just run them under hot or boiling water and your fine Ive covered mine with moss and even small small rocks and gravel.


----------



## The Baron

I;ve got 3 coconut shell from petsmart. Brand name is domehome and they dont float and my corys love them.

I didnt even rinse them. They may release a small amount of tannins but Im not sure.

Dan


----------



## Darkblade48

Coconuts shells will be fine in your aquarium.


----------



## Zebrapl3co

It depends on your gH and how long the coconut was sitting in the water.
I would expect the ones from Petsmart to be more or less pre-treated and they will release minimal tanins.
The ones in the super market will most likely release lots of tanin and will lower your ph.
Most will sink.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## camboy012406

lol, how i wish i can go back to my country and some get plenty of coconut shells and make some decorations wiht my tank.


----------



## PACMAN

probably a stupid question, but what are teh Pros and cons of tannins in the water?


----------



## bae

IME, coconut shells naturally sink, do not add tannins to the water, do not affect pH and last for 10-15 years before they start getting a little soft.

I posted instructions for making your own coconut caves in another thread a few weeks ago.

Buy a coconut for ~$1 at the supermarket or greengrocer. Punch in 2 of the three dark spots in the end with a nail. Drain and drink the juice. Cut the coconut in half with a hacksaw, pry out the meat and eat it. Cut entrances as desired. Voila, two caves for $1. Plus, if you are KuhliLoachFan, your spouse will make you a tasty coconut pie.


----------



## Sagittarius-Aquarius

My betta tank has a coconut cave in it, and I have had no problems with water chemistry because of it. He uses the tiny holes of the top to observe people, sticks his little head out and watches before bursting out, expecting food. It's cute.

So yeah, I very much recommend them.


----------



## Zebrapl3co

PACMAN said:


> probably a stupid question, but what are teh Pros and cons of tannins in the water?


Pros: they will help your south american fish breed. Helps prevent fungus and promote healthy egg to wiggler development. There's still alot of other stuff, but I can only think of the following so far because it's what I use it for. Oh and prevents the development of algae it a small way.
Cons: black water means poor visibility. Terrible when you're taking pictures. Anybody who doesn't know much about fish keeping thinks you're a lazy ass and can't take care of your fish. Your wife wants it out of the living room and thinks you have had one tank too many. It will mean getting your next fish tank all that more difficult and expanding from a 4 feet tank to a 6 feet tank is out of the question.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## PACMAN

Zebrapl3co said:


> Your wife wants it out of the living room and thinks you have had one tank too many. It will mean getting your next fish tank all that more difficult and expanding from a 4 feet tank to a 6 feet tank is out of the question.


 it seems as though the cons outweight the pros! 

if i get southamerican fish downt he road, i will definitely throw a shell or 2 in!


----------

